# mehrere MySQL-Zugriffe



## Rokko_11 (2. Jan 2010)

Hi!

Ich teste gerade das von mir Zusammenprogrammierte und stoße hierbei auf mehrere Probleme:

Ich will (oder soll wollen), dass ein User sich über ein Login.html anmeldet, mit diesen Daten eine Verbindung zu meiner MySQL-Datenbank erstellt wird, welche die ganze Zeit (bis zum Logout) als Session-Attribut mitgeschleppt wird.
Das alles wird mit jsp und servlets realisiert.

Problem 1: Ich kann mich nicht mehrfach unter verschiedenen Benutzern anmelden. Versuche ich das, so bekomme ich nach 45 Sekunden Wartezeit eine MySQL-Timeoutexception in Eclipse.

Problem 2: Auch wenn ich mich abmelde und danach wieder unter einem anderen Namen anmelden will, geschieht das gleiche. Reicht es, wenn ich beim Logout die Connection und Statements schließe und alle Session-Attribute lösche?

Problem 3: Ich weiß leider nicht, ob das ein Allgemeines Java-Problem, ein "Wie-passe-ich-meinen-Apache-Server-an"-Problem oder ein MySQL-Problem ist. Da die Exception von MySQL kommt, habe ich mich für dritteres Forum entschieden 

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## fastjack (3. Jan 2010)

Ich würde für jede Anfrage eine Connection öffnen und schließen. Ansonsten verbrätst Du gerade bei Mehrbenutzbetrieb teure Connections.


----------



## Rokko_11 (3. Jan 2010)

Wie ist das dann mit dem Passwort? Kann ich das dann auch als Attribut mitschleppen, ohne dabei ein Sicherheitsrisiko einzugehen?


----------



## maki (7. Jan 2010)

Stichwort: ConnectionPool


----------

